# حصر كميات التشطيبات من خلال المخطط



## رمزي2009 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t341084.html#ixzz26RA3sJC5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة والصلاة علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وبعد .......
شرح حساب الكميات من خلال المخططات


•	حساب كميات الطابوق للمشروع .
•	حساب كميات الطابوق المستخدم في البناء . 
•	حساب كميات الاسمنت المستخدم في بناء الطابوق للمشروع . 
•	حساب كميات الرمل المستخدم في بناء الطابوق للمشروع .
•	حساب كميات البلاستر للمشروع .
•	حساب كميات العزل . 
•	حساب كميات السيراميك للأرضيات للمشروع .
•	حساب كميات السيراميك للحوائط للمشروع ( الحمام و المطابخ ) .
•	حساب كميات النعلات . 
•	حساب كميات الموزاييك ( الطرازة ) . 
•	حساب كميات النعلات للموازييك . 
•	حساب كميات الدهان للمشروع .
•	حساب كميات الفورسيلنج .


من موقع 4shared.com - free file sharing and storage

من الرابطة 

الشرح و الملفات المستخدمة 

التشطيبات.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

الصور المستخدمة 

PIC.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


ملفات الاتوكاد المستخدمة 



AOTO CAD.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

أو من موقع 

World's Leading Image,Video,Audio and Document Sharing Portal

الشرح و الملفات المستخدمة 

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

الصور المستخدمة

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

ملفات الاتوكاد المستخدمة 
Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu


واخير اتمني ان تنال الدروس ارضاؤكم وفي انتظار ردودكم

اسالكم صالح الدعاء
مع تحيات م. رمزي نبيل


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (14 سبتمبر 2012)

وننتظر المزيد في حصر حديد التسليح


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اللينكات بايظة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## رمزي2009 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> اللينكات بايظة



اللينكات شغالة كويس


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزاك خير اخي ...
معذرة لم انتبه لهذا الموضوع القيم والا فهو يستحق التثبيت من اول لحظة ...
الموضوع يستحق التثبيت لفترة حتى يستفيد منه اخوة اكثر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## doha_4all (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بعلمك و علمك ما ينفع , و ننتظر المزيد فى حديد التسليح
​


----------



## eng ana (15 سبتمبر 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ماسبيرو (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abedodeh (16 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع عاجزين عن الشكر باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng amona (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وايمانا ونورا


----------



## إسلام علي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مش ممكن جمعهم في رابط واحد والرفع على ميديفاير


----------



## emad_nprawe (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بتوفيث ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت مديافير


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## omar iraqi (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sang (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير و نفعنا بهذا العلم *


----------



## sayed2051 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## كرم عطية (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على المجهود المتميز بس الكل معمولة ساف على 2010 اوفيس 
*


----------



## محمد النواري (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ونتمنى شرح لحصر الكميات الانشائية وياريت لو فيه شرح لحصر الحديد


----------



## رمزي2009 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

يوجد شرح كميات الخرسانة


----------



## eng1989 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## m_sweedy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## m_sweedy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

هل ممكن تحويل ملفات الاوتوكاد ل 2006 مثلا لانى لا استطيع فتحها على اتوكاد 2008


----------



## عاشق اليوفي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## معمر السمومي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## nonano2a (24 سبتمبر 2012)

bgd thanx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer el modo3 2ktr mn ra23


----------



## m_sweedy (25 سبتمبر 2012)

هل ممكن تحويل ملفات الاوتوكاد ل 2006 مثلا لانى لا استطيع فتحها على اتوكاد 2008​

​


----------



## ابوعبدالله العامري (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزي2009 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> هل ممكن تحويل ملفات الاوتوكاد ل 2006 مثلا لانى لا استطيع فتحها على اتوكاد 2008



الاتوكاد المستخدم 2010 حاولت تحويلة الي 2006 لا يوجد يوجد 2007 او 2004 اي واحد يناسبك


----------



## Eng.wsa (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خريا


----------



## m_sweedy (25 سبتمبر 2012)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الاتوكاد المستخدم 2010 حاولت تحويلة الي 2006 لا يوجد يوجد 2007 او 2004 اي واحد يناسبك



الف شكر لاهتمامك 2004 احسن لانى ممكن افتحة ب 2006 لكن 2007 مش هيفتح


----------



## رمزي2009 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> الف شكر لاهتمامك 2004 احسن لانى ممكن افتحة ب 2006 لكن 2007 مش هيفتح



Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

اليك الرابطة واسف علي التاخير


----------



## m_sweedy (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على الاهتمام ولا داعى للاسف فكلنا لنا اعمالنا


----------



## freedom2000 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## mahmod sudani (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## form (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

موفق ان شاء الله​


----------



## مهندسة برستيج (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## رضا خيواني (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sammillinum (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer marwa (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعبدالحميدالهر (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## akram_alsaidi (9 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمد عسر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد عسر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## elmasry8 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## مجاهد عمر (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anass81 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر والدعاء لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## abedodeh (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة_فاطمة (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/محمد هندى (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزلكم الله خيرا


----------



## taiscer (1 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## body55 (21 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهدhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مؤسسة طلائع الورود (25 يناير 2015)

قمة الروعه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## motafa (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## spideropi (26 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيّمة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a7med_zd_4 (15 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

